# t-shirt marketing/ packaging *PICTURE*



## jlcanterbury (Jul 26, 2007)

i guess t-shirt marketing has taken a turn for the... 'creative'... side. Ha well i guess it's an original idea... I would want that toy 

Have you seen any other creative packaging ideas like this?


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

That's crazy! It's a unique idea and it would definitally draw attention to it. Is this how the shirt is found in a store? I would think there would be some drawbacks to having your shirts packaged this way such as the inability feel the shirt or try it on. I would probably see it and say that's pretty cool and then just keep walking.
Is this a shirt that you purchased?


----------



## jlcanterbury (Jul 26, 2007)

no, i didn't buy this. i saw it while browsing karmaloop.com

i'm not sure if it appears this way in stores, or if this shirt even sells in retail stores. just thought it was interesting packaging...


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, you can also out your t-shirts in cute little cans, like the ones in ucanit.com

By the way, that toy packaging is a very original way of packaging.
We all wish we could do that, but it's insanely expensive...just think of the cost....you need to be a industry giant to pull that off.

See ye',
Xeon.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dfalk said:


> That's crazy! It's a unique idea and it would definitally draw attention to it. Is this how the shirt is found in a store? I would think there would be some drawbacks to having your shirts packaged this way such as the inability feel the shirt or try it on. I would probably see it and say that's pretty cool and then just keep walking.
> Is this a shirt that you purchased?


Neat packaging idea!

One way to overcome the "can't touch it" obstacle would be to make a circle cut out in the packaging so someone could reach in and touch the tee.

You could also put a sizing chart printed on the back to help people know what size to wear.

Packaging like that usually has minimums of 10,000+ pieces


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Neat packaging idea!
> 
> One way to overcome the "can't touch it" obstacle would be to make a circle cut out in the packaging so someone could reach in and touch the tee.
> 
> ...


 
I do agree, it is a very unique and eye catching packaging idea. The problem is that for a guy like me, I like to hold the shirt up and see what the cut is like. If they put a sizing chart on the back of the package, I would look at it and wonder, "what are all these numbers?" All I know is that I am a medium and I don't want the armpits super tight and I don't want the thing big and baggy. 
It is a good idea though.


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

This is a gimmicky way to sell t-shirts but what a gimmick! I can see this selling to kids (not sure about the logo in that case, hmmm?) who are not so concerned about quality, fit and just want something with a 'Free toy', especially if there are many to collect. But it's a bit beyond most people here I expect.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

One way to overcome the problem of feel and seeing the cut of the shirt would be to have a display where your products hang and have a loose tee hanging on the display as an example. it is a very cool package.

Bobbie


----------



## GreenJumpSuit (Jun 5, 2007)

Where would you find a place that could hook you up with cool packaging?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

GreenJumpSuit said:


> Where would you find a place that could hook you up with cool packaging?


I think the terms in google you would search for are: *flexible packaging*


----------



## jki540 (May 29, 2007)

i think most people want to touch and hold up what they're about to buy. but then again, look how much attention this idea has received on the forum! pretty original.


----------

